# Ready Fire Aim



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

It seems a bit simplistic but if you are posting on a forum remember the following ideas

Ready Aim Fire - not Ready Fire Aim 
or even
Engage Brain before typing on keyboard 
or
have your second thoughts first 

then you won't need to back track faster than an Italian Tank

:boxing:


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> It seems a bit simplistic but if you are posting on a forum remember the following ideas
> 
> Ready Aim Fire - not Ready Fire Aim
> or even
> ...


You the new mod.....while Maiden taking a sabbatical...due to no leccy.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Someone in Egypt needs to be as we understand the culture !!!!

No offence IZZYWIZZYDIZZY :behindsofa:

OMG - I'm turning into a real rebel - :bolt:

Let start a "BRING BACK MAIDEN" campaign:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am at work so I have electric lol


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Someone in Egypt needs to be as we understand the culture !!!!
> 
> No offence IZZYWIZZYDIZZY :behindsofa:
> 
> ...


Uh? I know nothing 

I must have missed somthing 

what is this about?:confused2:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> Uh? I know nothing
> 
> I must have missed somthing
> 
> what is this about?:confused2:


well 

err cant say but the original poster decided they didn't want it and asked for it to be deleted.
MMID


----------



## saafend (Dec 21, 2010)

Lanason said:


> It seems a bit simplistic but if you are posting on a forum remember the following ideas
> 
> Ready Aim Fire - not Ready Fire Aim
> or even
> ...


Tell me about it, the amount of people that type before they think on this forum is unreal. Honestly, i wonder if half of them have ever even visited.

Saaf


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Dear Southend 

Most people do think, a few don't. I think you fall into the latter category

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## saafend (Dec 21, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Dear Southend
> 
> Most people do think, a few don't. I think you fall into the latter category
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Dear Surrey

I do think though. I think you watch to much Eastenders and their rudeness is rubbing off.

Saaf


----------

